
Virtual Reality Journalism - johncoogan
https://towcenter.gitbooks.io/virtual-reality-journalism/content/
======
sebg
Great book and over view. A few weeks ago the LA Times wrote up a how-to /
lessons-learned from the experience developing a Journalism VR feature. If you
enjoy the Virtual Reality Journalism book, well worth checkout out this
article -> [http://graphics.latimes.com/mars-gale-crater-how-we-did-
it/](http://graphics.latimes.com/mars-gale-crater-how-we-did-it/)

------
bsenftner
I believe VR Journalism is the future of journalism and the Killer App for VR:
place multiple 360 cameras in the same area, and the area can be reconstructed
to the degree a that a person wearing a headset can walk freely around the
space viewing where ever they choose. Now imagine installations like that in
Paris right now - being able to see and walk in the places the attacks took
place, or imagine such an installation on the red carpet at the Oscars, or
such a treatment for sports. Being able to project oneself into live, impact
events and view them unfold is the Killer App for VR.

~~~
sebg
Sports -> you should check out NextVR ([http://www.wired.com/2015/10/nba-
opener-live-in-vr/](http://www.wired.com/2015/10/nba-opener-live-in-vr/)) who
recently covered the Golden State Warriors basketball game. Also of interest
to the startup community is that they just raised a $30 million A round
([http://uploadvr.com/nextvr-raises-30-million-
vr/](http://uploadvr.com/nextvr-raises-30-million-vr/))

------
jimrandomh
> "The production processes and tools are mostly immature, are not yet well
> integrated, or common; the whole process from capture through to viewing
> requires a wide range of specialist, professional skills."

Not exactly unknown, but certainly a noteworthy opportunity for developers.

